# We did great!



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Today I went to a hunter show with Benny, not a big one, I think it was just a 'B' rated. Anywhoo, in the morning he did baby greens. He won both jumping classes out of about fifteen with the professional rider, and I got a fifth on the flat. I would have done better, but I got cut off by a bucking pony and had to break to the trot, grrr. He got champion for baby greens!

Then, later in the day, I did equitation O/F. I psyched myself out and bombed courses 1 and 3, but I got first out of about fifteen on course 2. I got second on both my hunter and equitation flats, out of a ridiculously large class. We got reserve champion. It was a lot of fun!

Best of all, we never picked up a wrong lead! He seems to have problems with that at shows.

No pictures from this weekend, but here he is last weekend
With me
Anne K. Gittins Photography : SPECIAL CHILD ADULT HUNTER : BTM9-677

And with the trainer
Anne K. Gittins Photography : BABY GREEN : BTM9-229

Anne K. Gittins Photography : BABY GREEN : BTM9-231


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Congratulations!

You both look great in the photos from last week. He sure is a handsome fellow


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations!! you must have had a great show!!  I have a thing for greys.lol


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats 
You must of had a blast of a time


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW great job! Love the photos, he really is a gorgeous horse!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations! So what if it was a B rated show. I've watched A Rated shows at a beautiful fascillity named Waterloo Hunt Club *George Morris was there Judging* and there where allot of riders who rode like they didn't even blong in the A Circuit. 

GM made allot of comments about it as well "anyone can ride A, doesn't mean they should be"

A,B,C,D mean absolutely nothing to me - it is how well you ride that has meaning, and girly, it sounds like you rode your heart out.

You have a beautiful horse, and it sounds like you are on the right track - it is from our mistakes that we learn!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

